# The Alice Springs Beanie Festival, Northern Territory



## sammygee (Feb 23, 2008)

There are hats and hats - these beanies stretch the definitions like never before. The Alice Springs Beanie Festival is a unique event that celebrates this great Australian icon. This is the place people come to find the perfect beanie and more than 7000 beanies are on display at the Araluen Cultural Precinct in Alice Springs over the course of the festival. Watch the Two Tims experience the colourful world of the beanie.






Posted for the Northern Territory


----------



## Alio (May 3, 2011)

Looks like fun! Will have to check it out sometime


----------

